# Best advice possible for the ventilation



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I need the best advice possible for the ventilation in my loft. 3.6 X 2.5 Meters

Info

My loft has being built on an angle to accommodate the slope that I build my loft on. The loft is at its highest point +- 3m from the ground and lowest point 1 x meter. I have three sections, first section is my breeders the rest my racing team. 
There are no ventilation openings on any of the back walls. The blue sections on the sketch are ventilation/openings installed. The green section is what i thinks needs to be added to get my ventilation correct. 
I have three “outlets” on the roof in each section. My middle section has no ventilation directly in front of the section but the sections are open with dividers between them. 
I have no extraction fans or any gadgets in my loft. My roof slopes from front to back. 

All the openings will be closed during the winter. 

Temperature hardly goes below 4* in the winter and is normally 22-25* during the summer months.

I have read on the forum that no openings directly over your pigeons. I was thinking that i can make a few openings in the floor just in front of the pigeons with the extraction or outlet pipes in the front of the loft at the highest point.

I would appreciate all advice or comments


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Blackwing, I think your loft is designed alright. The vent in the floor and the roof stacks should be fine. But you say they will be closed for the winter. This is no good. The birds need fresh air all year long. In winter I would close the windows but the roof stacks and floor vents must stay open to give oxygen. You can control flow by a sliding device over the floor vents. I to had a slanted roof higher in front than back. The eaves under the front roof were open but secured with half inch screen for pedators. There was also a spinning turbine in the middle of each conpartment. The fresh air came in under the nest boxes through louvered vents, I had a drop ceiling. The half above the nest boxes was solid. The other half was doweled. To control flow I had a solid sliding panel of 1/4" plywood which came from the solid part forward making the doweled section of ceiling smaller thus controling amount of air passing through. But never completely closed or no air would be able to escape to the eaves or turbines. The loft was also insulated as good as a house. Floor, walls, and ceiling. This helped keep heat in during winter and cooler in summer. Also humidity was kept stable. This is how mine was and I hope it helps. Good luck Greek Boy.http://www.shewmaker.com/backyard_loft_design.pdf Check picture of loft at this site.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Nice link Greek boy, very detailed plan of a loft.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Matt Bell, I hope I gave you some ideas to help with your ventilatiion questions. I think when I finally build my new loft Im definitely going to use that design with that high stack roof. Again all the best.

Greek Boy-Nick

PS) Here's another site you might look at: http://www.racingbirds.com/acess1.html
Check out the ventilation at the Alberta Classic Link


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> The vent in the floor and the roof stacks should be fine.


Hi greek boy, I see on your specs that your ventilation is on your back walls. Will it be Ok then if I make my openings on the floor In front of the pigeons like on my sketch and not directly underneath them ?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

*opening for ventilation*

I would place those openings under the nest boxes. But right in front could cause a problem if you get gusts of wind coming in. I would think you should be able to control the amount of flow of air by some kind of sliding door over your vents. If not you run the risk on bad days of strong wind and rain of chilling the young directly in front of the vents.
Greek Boy This is my advice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I will show you a pic of a vent I got at lowes yesterday that i think will eliminate the gust of wind problem I need to take a pic today.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here it is 
Front











Back









The air can't go directly into it. It has to go around the edge to go in. It is a slanted roof vent made of a soft type plastic. I don't see any reason why it will not work on the side of a building. Just cut a hole put some roof sealer around it and nail it on. It was $7. Its about 16"x20" not to sure about the 20" measurment. The inside already has a mess covering it.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Now that is what I need .............. I don't think they sell that in New Zealand  I will print the pic's and take it to the hardware store and see if they have something similar.

My loft is surrounded a lot of trees. I will add pic over the weekend. I don’t think gusting winds will be an issue


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a little confused, I thought I was giving advice about floor vents in front of nest boxes and a possible solution. Now we are talking about wall vents. Please let me know what we are talking about?
Greek Boy.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> I would place those openings under the nest boxes. But right in front could cause a problem if you get gusts of wind coming in..


I have not installed the ventilation vents yet. Like you said the best will be to install the vents at the back wall where the pigeons sit because i was going for the floors. The instaltions is in all my pens ........... 3 pens. breeding young and old. Shadybug Lofts was just showing the vents that he uses for the back walls in all three sections.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry I was just showing a alternative that someone may want to use. I guess I didn't realize when you were taking about wind gusts coming in that it was from the floor. I should have started a new topic for those vents.


----------

